
Ask HN: Black Friday/Cyber Monday Recommendations for Developers - UrbanPiper
Looking for recommendations for developer related things from HN crowd here.
======
deepvibrations
Maybe not necessary with so many free tutorials on yt these days, but for
those who want a full course in something specific like react, you can check
out Wesbos courses - they are currently half price:
[https://reactforbeginners.com/](https://reactforbeginners.com/)

------
evandromurilo
I like Laracasts so much I created an account just to recommend it. They are
half price right now.

[https://laracasts.com/sales/2019](https://laracasts.com/sales/2019)

